# ist mein perl kaputt?

## pablo_supertux

Ich wieß nicht, ob mein perl kaputt ist, aber ich hab ein Paar Probleme mit ihm.

```

$ git add -p

Can't locate Git.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4 /etc/perl /usr/local/lib64/perl5/5.16.3/x86_64-linux /usr/local/lib64/perl5/5.16.3 /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.16.3/x86_64-linux /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.16.3 /usr/local/lib64/perl5 /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib64/perl5/5.16.3/x86_64-linux /usr/lib64/perl5/5.16.3 .) at /usr/libexec/git-core/git-add--interactive line 7.

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/libexec/git-core/git-add--interactive line 7.

```

Ok, laut equery files sollte ich die Datei /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.12.4/Git.pm haben, die aber ist gar nicht vorhanden. Also habe ich versucht git neu zu installieren. emerge zeigt mir eine Fehlermeldung:

```

/usr/bin/perl cat-texi.perl gitman.texi <gitman.texi++ >gitman.texi+ && \

rm gitman.texi++ && \

mv gitman.texi+ gitman.texi

Can't locate XML/SAX/ParserFactory.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib64/perl5/5.16.3/x86_64-linux /usr/local/lib64/perl5/5.16.3 /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.16.3/x86_64-linux /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.16.3 /usr/local/lib64/perl5 /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib64/perl5/5.16.3/x86_64-linux /usr/lib64/perl5/5.16.3 .) at /usr/bin/db2x_texixml line 2147.

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/bin/db2x_texixml line 2147.

Can't locate XML/SAX/ParserFactory.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib64/perl5/5.16.3/x86_64-linux /usr/local/lib64/perl5/5.16.3 /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.16.3/x86_64-linux /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.16.3 /usr/local/lib64/perl5 /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib64/perl5/5.16.3/x86_64-linux /usr/lib64/perl5/5.16.3 .) at /usr/bin/db2x_texixml line 2147.

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/bin/db2x_texixml line 2147.

```

Wenn so was passiert, versuche ich dann das betreffende Perl Module neu zu installieren, also habe ich dev-perl/XML-SAX neu installiert.  Doch beim installieren bekommen schon da die nächste Fehlermeldung:

```

* Update Parser: add XML::SAX::PurePerl

Can't locate XML/SAX/Exception.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib64/perl5/5.16.3/x86_64-linux /usr/local/lib64/perl5/5.16.3 /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.16.3/x86_64-linux /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.16.3 /usr/local/lib64/perl5 /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib64/perl5/5.16.3/x86_64-linux /usr/lib64/perl5/5.16.3 .)

```

ich kenn mich gar nicht mit perl aus, also weiß ich nicht einmal, wo ich mit dem Fehlerbeheben oder Fehlersuche anfangen soll. Was soll ich tun?

----------

## pablo_supertux

Nachtrag:

das ist die Liste mit Paketen, die entweder perl-core oder dev-perl sind (habe die virtual von der Liste entfernt):

```

$ eix -I | grep "^\[I\]" | grep perl | sed 's/^\[I\] //g' 

app-admin/perl-cleaner

dev-lang/perl

dev-perl/Authen-SASL

dev-perl/DBD-mysql

dev-perl/DBI

dev-perl/Digest-HMAC

dev-perl/Error

dev-perl/File-BaseDir

dev-perl/File-DesktopEntry

dev-perl/File-MimeInfo

dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL

dev-perl/Locale-gettext

dev-perl/Net-Daemon

dev-perl/Net-SMTP-SSL

dev-perl/Net-SSLeay

dev-perl/PlRPC

dev-perl/URI

dev-perl/XML-LibXML

dev-perl/XML-NamespaceSupport

dev-perl/XML-Parser

dev-perl/XML-SAX

dev-perl/XML-SAX-Base

dev-perl/XML-Simple

dev-perl/libxml-perl

perl-core/Archive-Tar

perl-core/CPAN-Meta

perl-core/CPAN-Meta-Requirements

perl-core/CPAN-Meta-YAML

perl-core/Compress-Raw-Bzip2

perl-core/Compress-Raw-Zlib

perl-core/Digest-MD5

perl-core/Digest-SHA

perl-core/ExtUtils-CBuilder

perl-core/ExtUtils-Command

perl-core/ExtUtils-Install

perl-core/ExtUtils-MakeMaker

perl-core/ExtUtils-Manifest

perl-core/ExtUtils-ParseXS

perl-core/File-Spec

perl-core/IO

perl-core/IO-Compress

perl-core/IPC-Cmd

perl-core/JSON-PP

perl-core/MIME-Base64

perl-core/Module-Build

perl-core/Module-Load

perl-core/Module-Load-Conditional

perl-core/Module-Metadata

perl-core/Params-Check

perl-core/Parse-CPAN-Meta

perl-core/Perl-OSType

perl-core/Scalar-List-Utils

perl-core/Storable

perl-core/Sys-Syslog

perl-core/Test-Harness

perl-core/Test-Simple

perl-core/digest-base

perl-core/version

sys-devel/libperl

```

----------

## Jean-Paul

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> perl-cleaner --all -p

  hast du schon versucht ?

----------

## pablo_supertux

Hi

nein, das habe ich nicht. Ich lasse es gerade laufen. Ich hab aber geschafft, git kompilieren zu können. Ich hab (per Hand) die dev-perl Pakete neu gemergt.

Grad ist "perl-cleaner --all -p" fertig, da sind hauptsächlich die per-core Pakete und die virtuelle Pakete. Da sind aber nicht die dev-perl Pakete, deren Neuinstallation mein Problem veruscht hat.

Jedenfalls danke fürs perl-cleaner, das kannte ich nicht.

Ich würde gerne wissen, wieso so viele Pakete neu installiert werden mussten.

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Bei mir schlug schon das configure von libreoffice fehl. Es stellte sich heraus, dass vor kurzem wohl ein Perl-Update emerged wurde, wonach perl-cleaner hätte ausgeführt werden sollen (habe eine solche Message nicht mitbekommen).

Perl-cleaner sucht wohl Pakete, die noch gegen ältere Perl-Versionen gabaut wurden und baut diese neu.

----------

## toralf

Anbei, der IRC channel #gentoo (http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/irc.xml) hat perl-cleaner sogar im Titel  :Wink: 

----------

## toralf

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

> Es stellte sich heraus, dass vor kurzem wohl ein Perl-Update emerged wurde, wonach perl-cleaner hätte ausgeführt werden sollen (habe eine solche Message nicht mitbekommen).

 Hast Du make.conf entsprechend konfiguriert : ?

```
$ grep ELOG /etc/portage/make.conf

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save mail"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="<me>@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage <portage@localhost>"

```

----------

